# A DIFFERENT TASTE OF BRAZIL



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Check out this HIDDEN PARADISE in the South of BRAZIL.

*

One of the worlds greatest secrets and a stunning National Park- with one of South America deepest Canyons (700-900m).


Aparados da Serra National Park and Itaimbezinho Canyon(means "sharp stone").

I hope you like the pictures (taken Dec.2005):*





1-Trek to the Canyon edge.











2->>>>>>>>> panoramica>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










3->>>>>>>> panoramica >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










4-










5-- mirante e precipicio










6- 720 meters deep!!










7-










8- ->>>>>>>> panoramica >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>











9- 











10- the other end of the Canyon










11- Andorinhas Waterfall 300m.










12- Trekking the lower part of the Canyon.










13-










14- I can feel KING KONG coming!!!!!!










15-









16-.panoramica>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










17- Sunset.










 
 
 

I HOPE YOU ENJOYED IT.


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Is it that bad??

Not a single comment!!!!!!

Im gonna kill myself........haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:badnews:


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

it a beautiful place...


----------



## furrycanuck (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't jump- BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

LINDO! Beautiful!


----------



## goodmood10 (Oct 23, 2005)

what a beautiful canyon !


----------



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh yea
Well done Mate.
And in the winter you can find snow up in the plateau

Greetings


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice Pictures.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Gorgeous landscapes


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

mmmm....Brazil


----------



## Bosanac (Oct 2, 2005)

amazing


----------



## paroara (Nov 5, 2004)

Amazing place. Great pictures!


----------

